# Just irks me. . .



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay I know that we are all animal lovers here so I am sure I am not alone.

This all started because my brother is looking for a dog. Just a pal to hang around with. Anyway we went to the shelter to see what what there. Lots of really cute dogs looking for a home. A shih tzu, a chihuahua, doxie, etc. All sweet and looking for a home.

Then I get home, look threw the newspaper at the classified and I am just sicked by all the mutt puppies being bred, when SO many dogs are looking for a home. And the prices. $300+ for poo cross this, a shih tzu that. Oh why do people breed mutts when there are so many nice dogs out there that need homes.

Looking for a dog? Check out this site http://www.dogsindanger.com Tons of dogs there that are in danger of being put down everyday.

Anyway. I rescued my dogs, and I know my brother will choose a nice dog to rescue too.

Vent is now over


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean! I work at a dog kennel and a friend of my boss' just rescued like 16 puppies to find homes for, she's spaying and neutering them ALL! From lab mixes down to chihuahua mixes. I've been desperately trying to find homes for some of them. Like there's a beagle that I want for myself but my parent's won't let me. :tears: They're just so darn CUTE! I wanna save 'em all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is something how some people pay 3-4 hundred for a "designer dog" and there are literally thousands in shelters across the country needing TLC...and most times the cost to adopt is alot less. Some can say the same about our goats...breeding and yet so many end up in auction barns.....well, my answer to that is this, there will always be those that aren't healthy or "not right" for whatever breed, but those are our responsibility as breeders to deal with, we don't force others to "care" for our mistakes( couldn't find a better word :shrug: ) And our goats can provide something besides companionship if we choose to do so. Such a shame that those poor dogs and cats in shelters didn't have concientious people in their lives. My dogs have been rescues as well as my cats....and all are spayed/neutered....I will not ever "own" an intact cat or dog.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

"Designer"...psh...what it basically amounts to is people throwing any two dogs together to try and turn a profit...and it's working for a lot them ever since the Labradoodle made it trendy...

Very few of the breeders I've seen doing this seem to have any concern about the quality of animal they're producing...Around here there are tons of puppy mills run by the Amish and they're churning out hundreds of these mixed breed (Oops, I mean "designer")dogs...and I have seen some of the nastiest, most inbred, unhealthy puppies coming out of these mills and people are paying top dollar...all this when the local shelters are overflowing with unwanted, but otherwise healthy, pets. 

Once I saw a group of Amish and a bunch of other people gathered around a van at the local Wal-Mart. I thought maybe they were selling produce or baked goods (as they often do) but when I got closer, I could see that there were puppies. They were supposed to be "puggles"...people were standing around the pen doting over them and saying how cute they were and what not...but to me it was clear as day that they were not healthy...one puppy's front legs were so deformed it could hardly walk...and they all had scruffy coats and pot bellies...but people wanted them! The asking price? $600....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate seeing these intentional mix breeds, especially when it was done on purpose. Why are we turning a buck for the poor pup whose parents might be "registered" but not a dang thing cared about breed standards or the health. Like you get say a shih-tzu who has never been looked at genetically.... has an overbite, legs are to short, body to long. Now lets cross it with a poodle who is to short in the hind quarters and has a crooked leg. Neither of these dogs constitute a nice "specimin" of the breed - but lets mix them. 

When I worked at the humane society in Mississippi before moving here. I worked in the spay/neuter clinic. Between me and the doctor we did 20-25 spay/neuters a day. Then we did about 12-15 THOUSAND euthanasia's per YEAR!!!!! We even raised the money to transport 400 animals to the shelters in I think NY because the spay neuter and breeding laws were SOOO tight there - there were no animals in the shelter to adopt out. Now wouldn't that be nice!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean!! I think it is the stupidest thing to breed crosses like cockapoos....I see so many of those dang things in the paper! I just hate to see that. First of all, I think we should be breeding less purebreds, less dogs in general,,,but to purposely breed a cross, that's just dumb. There are so many unwanted dogs, including tons of purebreds in shelters now and being put down daily, it's really sad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with breeding dogs for show and for the pleasure of it. (thats what we do with our goats right?) there is a purpose in everything and I believe that dog breeding does have its purpose.

But those silly mixes get on my nerves. We have mutts and I love them better then any purebred I have ever seen. Better personalities and everyone thinks Lucky is just gorgeous!  But to breed that on purpose and to sell it for top dollar -------dont get me started on the puppy mills. Breaks my heart


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I said all my dogs have been rescues....I'm also including my Purebred AKC registered American Cocker Spaniel...my Max was "given" to me by someone who paid $400.00 for him and then abused him....he was the result of a puppy mill that has been closed down, he is 14 years old and suffers from hip dysplasia, bad knees and his "pedigree" is atrocious!! His mother was actually his "sister" and "aunt"....confusing but ya know at least if you choose to linebreed....their should be no hereditary diseases to cause that animal a life of pain( this isn't because he's old, he was diagnosed with the hip dysplasia at 7 months old when I had him neutered) Breeding for quality and not quantity should be the motto for every breeder...just my opinion :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Liz - for quality not quantity.

I was given a Dogue de Bordeaux a couple years back. Was supposed to be from top lines and what not. A $4000.00 dog at 10 weeks old. The reason that I got her was because her, her brother, and another pup from the litter were brought in to have umbilical hernias fixed (ok some say those are from momma pulling on the cord or to short of a chord - but it has been shown also a genetic defect as a true umbilical hernia is where the abdominal muscles never closed when the intestines were done forming in the fetal stage outside of the body.) 

Anyway - when I checked the 3 pups in for surgery, the little boy I cleared for surgery, the little girl had a grade 2 of 5 heart murmur so breeder said do not do her surgery, the third was a hermaphrodite pup with a grade 5 of 5 heart murmur - could not get worse for that pup. The last pup was humanely euthansized. When the breeder came to pick up the two remaining the male who had surgery, and the female who did not. The breeder GAVE me the female becase she did not want to waste her time finding a pet home when she wasn't worth enough money.

She was our baby. She went to work with one of us everyday - usually hubby. She was with us more then our children - Literally. At 6 months her cornea started seperating from the iris in her eye. Then at 2 years 1 month she died instantly of GVD. Her stomach bloated, rolled on itself in her abdomen and she died in hubby's arms. All of this was genetically related. I tried to contact the breeder, NEVER would she return messages, emails, or written letters. 

After talking to other Bordeaux breeders - she had huge issues with all of these things in her lines - yet still kept breeding for the almighty dollar.

R.I.P. my dear Chia - mommy and daddy have never forgotten you and we will be together soon.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

kelebek: I am so sorry for your loss. It just goes to show that byb are not any better than puppy millers, they don't care what kind of heart ache their irresponsible breeding brings.

I also lump the backyard breeder who is just doing it for profit right in there with the puppymills. They are still puppy mills only on a smaller scale. Just the idea of selling puppies like you would sell a craft item. With no regard to the genetics they are passing on. 

I agree that their is a place for breeding, but not for pleasure. I mean it might be fun to have those pups but in mho, there should be a better reason then just pleasure. Creating a good working line of LGD or herding dogs. The show ring, as long as the dog is able to perform what it was orignally created to do also. For example English Setters that have field titles as well as conformation titles. There would still be a lot of puppies if only those types of people bred dogs and the dogs would be better quality. I just don't see the purpose of a yorki-shih-poo, or puggle etc.

I think the different between raising goats dog is that goat are an acceptable form of meat in this country. We can eat excess goats and I know for me that I am breeding my goats to get milk. I am trying to breed my lines up at the same time, but I still need to breed in order to get milk.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

rebelshope i totally hear you. i wish you were closer, we are looking for a home for my sisters golden retriever puppy, since she is going to Qatar in january

this probably doesn't relate too well but there is an animal rescue organization in town and last year before i got my basset puppy i went there, they had a beagle corgi cross that i wanted to get, they said he was good with other dogs and not food agressive, but they wouldn't let me bring our first dog up. so naive-ly i got the dog and paid 200 bucks

the day he came home he started fighting with our golden and then i fed him but when i went to take the bowl away he lunged at my face, teeth bared. so i returned the dog, but they wouldn't refund the money even though they lied to me.

i have since found out that they have adopted that dog out 8 times and he's been brought back because of agression. they are only using him as a money maker, and its disgusting


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my cheyenne was a little wet black ball literally sitting on the double yellow lines of a major road
she's now 14 and my most loyal friend
austin was a dal that was being kept in a small 3rd floor apt
he was pts because of cancer at age 11
coco was supposed to be an 11 year old dal in good health
(from a rescue in NYC)
was given several excuses why i couldn't see pics but they offered to drive him all the way here
he's an old (?) pitbull in bad health
but he is white with a very few very tiny black spots
he's friendly enough and has adjusted so he is staying
but i dont' trust him with my goats
helooks at them funny


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I just wanted to post a comment . . . and if you feel angry about this comment . . . don't comment back please. 
I just wanted to ask you . . . why are you breeding goats if the market is flooded? The same reason some people breed dogs . . . now I admit, some people don't love their animals as much as we do . . . but above all---- they are animals put here for our use.
And what about pygmys? Exactly how does their conformation exceed those of the 'designer dogs'? 
I have a 'shih-tzu' 'desighner dog' as some of you so flippently remarked about. She has an overbite, her body is really long, but her legs are great and she has the best heart i've ever seen in a dog. One look into those brown eyes and you melt. 
I breed my dogs once to twice a year. The puppies are healthy, bright eyed and nicely conformed, and yes, I will admit, I do it to turn a profit. 
But i just wanted to remind you all, don't pass judgement on something you may know nothing about. Something even you yourself may be doing! 
Just a reminder . . . no hard feelings meant . . .


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

What do you do with the ones that have an overbite or aren't nicely conformed? Do you nueter the males so that they don't produce those unwanted traits? Just nosey. :shrug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I haven't had any with overbites . . . which is amazing. They are always crossed with yorkie, which is a smaller, shorter breed. They are all beautiful pups everytime. If i do have a male/female with overbite or any other deformity it gets nuetured.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i breed my goats like people breed for thier pedigree show dogs. its not about the money, its about the breeds..

if people breed for money, thats disgusting


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha, I totally understand your point on breeding the "cross" pups, if you are concientious about placing them and are guarateeing their health, good for you. Pygmies are a "natural breed" there was nothing done to them with breeding to make them short and cobby...those breeders that bred them down way small really weren't thinking of the overall health of the goaties, I personally breed for milk production and don't feel that I'm contributing to the "over production" of goats, the kids I have born here are sold as pets, the bucklings are wethered because I know I don't have "perfect" goats.....and unlike the over population of dogs and cats in shelters, goats and their products are consumable therefore any doelings sold can be used in the same manner if the prospective owner wishes to do so, and the sale of those kids and the occassional gallon of milk pays for their feed and upkeep.

I know this topic was not meant to rile anyone, as we are all entitled to our opinions and so far I have seen very good replies, if we as moderators feel that the replies are getting too heated, it will be locked....so please be careful how you use your words, I know I personally enjoy reading everyones opinions....gives me a broader frame of mind :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

amen liz


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

SDK said:


> i breed my goats like people breed for thier pedigree show dogs. its not about the money, its about the breeds..
> 
> if people breed for money, thats disgusting


Sarah, I breed my animals for money--- because the money made from their offspring goes toward feeding the animals I already have and gives me a little spending money which I normally don't have. Again no hard feelings, but I have noticed that some of us are a little too flat and sharp in their words. I honestly think we should think about what we say when we say something, else make sure to bring the point across correctly. Everyone is entitled to their own oppinion. :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well my personality is sharp and to the point

and the money from kids should be a side product


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are right SDK, I breed for milk....the $ I get from the kids is a "plus"....but then again ,I also have a full time job that will cover any expenses I would need to pay even if I did't have the kids to sell.....besides that, those babies stay put unless I know they'll be cared for the way I would care for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> why are you breeding goats if the market is flooded? The same reason some people breed dogs . . . now I admit, some people don't love their animals as much as we do . . . but above all---- they are animals put here for our use.


Talitha, "why breeders are breeding anyway."........Let me explain.......meat goats are called meat goats for a reason................with the "depression" and /or bad times right now..........they will be very welcomed .......if someone needs to eat....it could be us........goats have been around to feed people since biblical times.....If everything goes hay wire......... then at least we or some one else will not starve............Breeders for milk will also help with feeding people and themselves..........................And what little money we may make........... can help feed our precious goats ..........no matter what breed they may be..................................As for puppy mills ........it is not the same at all........we do not eat them..........and it really cannot be compared..................... :worried:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to breed BFKC pit bulls, and yes I did it for the money, but I also enjoyed them- They were outstanding bloodlines and I had some of the best show dogs around- If it is wrong to try to make an honest living -then shoot me dead. there was a market for them, and not 1 of them ever stepped foot in a shelter. we also breed our goats for money-we do it to keep them fed-If goats were overpopulated-they would be in shelters like mutts are. they are meat goats, and you better believe that before I went hungry-any goat that I have would be on my supper table. It is the negligence of the owners that do not take responsibility for their dogs and their puppies, that keep the shelters full- I'm pretty sure that if those dogs weren't an "accident"-they wouldn't be there. It is sad to see those dogs there, but if the owners would try to find them homes or spay or neuter the parents-all of this wouldn't happen. If you do have an "accidental" goat born-It can still be eaten-


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

YEP...Precisely that...good blood lines and the health of the animal are what counts and responsible breeders see that, and I agree with the fact that if there was ever a time that I couldn't make the money to cover the cost of feed, I would rather put mine in the freezer than to sell to someone who didn't care for them the way I do. I don't worry about that though as I have enough wild game to keep my belly full :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree Liz........very true..


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with liz . . . but this world is made up of . . . a variety . . .of people and oppinions. . . thank-God . . . we are not all the same . . . there is importance in diversity . . . but also on agreeing to disagree . . . so I'll say . . . as long as animals aren't put before people . . . everyone opinnion is the right one because you believe in it . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A ........beautiful..way to put it....Talitha  :thumbup:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thankyou toth . . .


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

- I think that breeding goats for profit is just like breeding anything else. If you don't do it for profit, and they don't pay for themselves, you can't suffice keeping them for your pets...milk...meat...fiber..etc.. Everyone on this site knows how expensive it is to feed these animals-our feed bill alone is $200 per week-If we didn't sell kids for profit-there is no way we could afford that with a normal 40 hour week pay + pay our bills. If you really think about it-it's not "profit"-that you are getting when you sell a kid-It is an investment return-you fed the sire and dam, and you are merely getting some of your money back to pay for the enjoyment you get from having them. that's just how I view it though :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am totally with you heather. I don't see anything wrong with turning profit with your animals. but if some people have problems with that let's just say I won't bring it up anymore around them. 
To me animals are fun, but they are animals. I love them to death--- but---- they---- are---- animals. 
Killing them is okay as long as it's humane. I have no problem with that . . . :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with killing animals as long as they are put to good use-clothing,,,,,food etc. I can't stand to see animal abuse or killing just for the fun of it or sport of it- Thats why I quit breeding pit bulls- People starting fighting them too bad around here, and I worked too hard to get my animals so nice for them to be ruined like that. People that abuse animals because they don't want them anymore don't deserve the animals-let alone their own children- i think -if they will beat an animal to death-they probably will beat their child to death also. It is ridiculous at how some people treat their "pets"


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My stupid cousin put a rubberband on the mouth of her german shephard mix pup (daughter of my dog) she thought it was 'cute'. Anyway, she forgot to take it off . . . and now 'Tulip' runs around with a white band around her muzzle. Shoot, I just about kicked my cousin in the butt . . .


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

that is horrible!!! What irks me is my stepson- he is one of those that is ADHD and has aggression- he wants to beat my mini horse with a ball bat, and beat on my dog. he knows he is going to get in trouble for it, but does it anyway and enjoys it. I am at the end of my rope with him and thinking about getting a divorce because of him-He also killed my chihuahua puppy by stomping it to death while I was in the shower. I have no idea why he beats animals, and have talked to a psychologist about him-of course he acts "normal" around him.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

It's called attachment disorder. . . try going to Michael Pearl's website, nogreaterjoy.com and ask him. if you divorce because of your step-son, he'll have won. I don't know if you pray or not, but ask God for guidance. I advice you to go to Michael Pearl and buy his book. Sorry about your puppy . . .


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Sonrise!! I will definitely get the book- I have been praying that he will get better- he is too young to put in boot camp- I am glad my mini horse is so gentle- i would have kicked his brains out.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

We have two children from Liberia, who have attachment disorder, and tho it still acts up at times, they are much better now. . . it's all about dominance issues. They try us in every way possible and it's been a hard past 3 years.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I stayed out of this after making my first reply. But I do want to add something. Yes animals are animals. Yes we are all breeders in one way or another when it comes to the goats. However, there is a huge difference between breeding domesticated pets (i.e. cats, dogs, rats, ...) and breeding goats, at least in my opinion.

As mentioned previously, goats can be used for meat or milk if push came to shove. You can not do that with the others. I guess I have a real issue with this as I am the one in the vet clinics taking care of these animals with their health problems, people crying to me that they have to take them to the overcrowded pound because they can not find a home for them. Or when I worked at the Humane Society the thousands upon thousands of animals I had to put down, humanely or not I was killing animals for no reason except people not spaying or neutering their pets.

With my goats - yes I breed - but it comes NO where to paying for my feed and care of my livestock. I look more into the food and the milk that they supply me and others. I also, like Liz, neuter almost every single buckling born. I also screen homes and they are not allowed to go anywhere unless approved. Even if someone shows up to pick up their kid - if I get a bad vibe - the kid is not leaving.

I sell a majority (99%) of my goats to people wanting to become self sufficient. Also, they are concerned about genetics and testing. They other 1% is to 4h students. 

I am NOT in my goats to make money. If it gets close to paying for the feed - I am happy. I enjoy my goats, sheep, and horses but I have them because I can afford them - not to turn a quick buck at their possible expense later down the road. In my contracts for selling my goats, the goats are to come back to me if they can not be kept and I take responsibility for them - not anyone else! I also stay in contact with my buyers and make sure my goaties are happy and healthy. I give option to purchase my Registered Nigerians without papers and purchase papers later if they want. Most do this. They just want a quality Nigerian without the papers - which is fine.

I have a beautiful mastiff/pyrenese cross that everyone asked me to breed and I won't because I am not going to contribute to the pet over population problem. She has nothing "physically" wrong with her, but she has not been genetically tested and she is a mutt - simply put. She has more then one breed and I do not feel, personally, that it is responsible to breed her knowing that there are 2000 animals in the shelters right by me that are fixin to be euthanized because I bred another litter to make money - not for the quality of the breed.

As put - we are all free to our opinions, but know that this is a very sensitive subject and people have strong opinions on them. But you have to look at the big picture. Reputable breeders that are breeding for health (no matter what it is) is the most important thing - not the money. For a good breeder that cares - it is never about the money but the animals and no one gets rich from it


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree Kelebek !!!! Most of our customers buy our goats for pets- we will buy them back if they can no longer care for them- (if they are healthy)-We love to keep in touch after the sale- and send pics back and forth- i love to see the kids that were born off of our bloodlines.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very well put Allison, I think you summed up on a bit of everyones opinion here :clap:


I don't have a contract when I sell goats but I do have a clause on my sale page that states that at any time a sold goat is found to be neglected or they can't care for it, then to contact me as I will bring it back....I won't buy them back.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Heathersboers - I have a stepson like what you are talking about - except he doesn't abuse the animals -he abuses me mentally and verbally. I have a husband who wont make it stop and I have threatened divorce and have even started walking out because of that.

How old is he if you don't mind? Mine is 15 - and has been with me for 5 years. It is a bit easier - but depending on the age - I might have some ideas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My 11 year old nephew has "anger" issues....he's never hurt any one or anything but is very verbally abusive, he "hurts" himself and has left marks on his body, the school has actually sent CYS to my sisters home because they "thought he was abused by a parent". He has been this way since he was 3 years old and since he saw a psychiatrist and knows he can be helped the behaviour has lessened, but he is still very abusive to his mom and sister...as he matures he is finding ways to deal with his anger.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

kelebek: Here here :hi5: Goats are livestock. Dogs are companions, unless you have working breeds.

heathersboers: It sounds like you were a responsible breeder of dogs. You had a definite goal of bettering the breed, not just producing puppies. 

Also- I am a special education teacher and what your son is doing does not sound like ADHD, There are several possible problems it could be and I could not possible diagnose him over the internet, nor would I be qualified to. I would definitly take him some where to be evaluated again. Go to the school. If you really pester them they will help you. They have to it is the law, but sometimes they like to push things aside if they can. Really make an effort to let them know you need help. 


:2cents: Every responsible breeder of dogs I know would never breed a dog twice a year. Not to cause a problem - just mentioning what people I respect in dog world do.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

rebelshope said:


> :2cents: Every responsible breeder of dogs I know would never breed a dog twice a year. Not to cause a problem - just mentioning what people I respect in dog world do.


i take from that comment that you do not think I am a responsible dog owner. Which I can tell you, is an ugly jab in the gut, rebelshope. I love my dogs, and I breed twice a year because my dog gets a 4 month interval between breedings and therefor can take it. She gets rested every year and half. I am insulted, hurt, and due to all that I am not going to be posting for a while, mainly because my request that we talk more carefully in the future has been ignored.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

rebelshope- we have pestered the school and they let a social worker speak to him- he said that I beat him and throw stuff at him- He wants to live with his nasty mother- she burned him with cigarettes at 3 weeks old, and my hubby got custody-she had limited visitation, but hasn't seen him now in 2 years, she won't work, sleeps around and makes babies just to stay on welfare.- he has tried to get me in trouble with SS more than 1 time.

liz- Noah also verbally abuses me and talks back-he has plled a knife on me before also and set my house on fire 3 times-he also set our truck on fire and took a knife to school. he is 8 and has also been like this since age 3.

kelebek-It sounds like we are in the same boat-he is the same way- I have been with him for 5 years now. His father just ignores him and can't cope with him without almost getting violent.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Everyone made some good points here 

I breed AKC English Mastiffs. They are healthy dogs, with good bloodlines. I do it for profit ... the $$ I get from the puppies "pays us back" for the $$ we put into our dogs, plus if we end up with enough puppies and sell them at the prices we expect - we usually end up with a profit to.

Same with my goats - I sell the kids in order to "pay us back" for their care/feed/etc. I do my best to sell the kids to GOOD HOMES ONLY. But yes, the sole reason in me breeding my goats is to make it possible for me to afford them ! Otherwise I wouldn't be able to keep them if I didn't get any $$ from them.

Same with my Bunnies ... I'm just getting into bunnies. I have plans on showing them, etc. And breeding eventually. The $$ from breedings will again "pay us back" for the $$ I put into them.

So basically ... breeding is my way of "AFFORDING" my animals. Otherwise I couldn't have them all.

There are animals we have here that are not for breeding. Our Boston Terrier, our Pony, our cats (even though they take it upon themselves to breed ... argh!). I will admit though, I would like to have our pony bred, and either keep the baby for a buddy for Star (the pony) or to sell and use the $$ from it for another mini horse / pony. And I have considered breeding our boston terrier before, just never did so far.

Honestly though, I would be practically animal less if I couldn't breed and sell them. That's alot of $$ to dish out just for pets ... and I'm an animal lover ! I have to have animals ... I have a big heart with lots of room for lots of animals  I would be so lost without my animals !! So this is how I afford to have them ... breeding and selling.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Exactly Julie!!! I agree with you wholeheartedly!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so true..........Julie..........................  :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto..................


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

locking this now


----------

